# Chris Craft Sail Yacht



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A broker informed me about a 35'' chris craft center cockpit coming on the market soon. I understand from what I''ve read that the hull construction is solid. The boat is almost 40 years old and undoubtedly will need a complete refit. I have read some owners opinions that praise the boats abilities to handle offshore conditions. My question is, how does it sail on all points and what is a respectable price range? I have seen some on yachtworld between 35000-40000. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

There were two models of Chris Craft 35 footers with center cockpits. The originals were built in the 1960''s and were a very nice Sparkman and Stevens design. They were intended as motor sailors but were surprisingly good sailors for thier day. They had a very good reputation as being well constructed. They had a bit of a wierd layout which required walking out in the cockpit to get to the aft cabin. They were somewhat built like wooden boats above the deck level with wooden cabin sides and traditional wooden construction for the cabin tops. Rot and deck problems can be expected on one that hasn''t been carefully maintained. I would imagine that they would be reasonably good boats in rougher conditions (although they tend to roll through comparatively wide angles). 

They pointed reasonably well for their time and type (motorsailor) but were not especially fast even when compared to boats of that era. (They are obviously quite slow when compared to more modern designs) I have seen them with asking prices as little as $20K but I have no idea what condition that boat was in. Remember these boats originally had gas engines and given the prejudice against wooden boats and gas engines versions with that combination can be hard boats to sell at a fair price. That said I have always been impressed with these boat''s solid shipiness and nicely modeled hulls.

In the mid 1970''s the original Chris Craft 35 was replaced with a design that was clearly more of a motorsailer and far less of a sailor. This design is sometimes referred to as a Carribean. I''ve sailed on one of these and found them to be very lacking as sailers with pretty uncomfortable motions. My former step father did a lot of repair work on one and really thought they were pretty junky boats in terms of build quality.(I stopped over at Yachtworld and was suprised at the ads claiming this was Chris Craft''s only venture in Sailboats. That''s just plain B.S. Chris Craft constructed a very fine line of boats in the 1960''s that ranged from a 22 foot daysailer to a 42 foot racer cruiser. Most of these were very nicely designed and constructed boats.) Compared to the prior Chris Craft and the earlier 35 these boats lacked the solid wholesomeness that made the original Chris Crafts so apepaling. These mid-1970''s 35''s are boats that I would would not recommend if sailing ability, and comfort of motion is important to you. 

Regards
Jeff


----------



## thomasstone (Dec 21, 2001)

You can check out ccsail.org. That is the website for Chris Craft sailboats and thier is a link to another website of a guy re-fitting a sail-yacht 35. I have a Chris-Craft Capri 30 that has been offshore several times. I am finishing up a re-fit right now getting the boat ready for a singlehanded trip to bermuda later this year. The boat you are talking about must be in pretty good condition for that kind of cash.I would imagine a diesel retro fit has already been done and most other improvements.The only problem with having a Chris Craft sailboat is you get sick and tired of hearing "I didnt know they made sailboats."
thomas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Steve,
I have owned a 64 Sailyacht for ten years and live in NorCal.
If you want some advice on the particular boat I would be happy to give you insight as I have literally torn mine apart(all the way) and put her back together.
Just drop me a note


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have owned a 64 sailyacht for 10 years and live in NorCal. I started by tearing her apart(all the way) and worked from there. If you want to refer to specific conditions on the boat you are considering, I will be glad to help you understand where it can lead you with respect to any repairs I have acomplished over the years. Todd .Napa,CA


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Chris Craft Caribbean 35*

wanted To Buy - Cc Caribbean 35 U.s./b.c. West Coast. No Project Boats.

John
San Diego
J[email protected]


----------



## kennyccsailor (Jul 21, 2010)

I own a 63 Sail Yacht. She is a good sailing boat, althought she is a little slow compared to my Islander and she walows and weather helms a little. Chris Craftnbuilt this boat to stand up to anything, she has a one inch fiberglass hull and mahoganny stringers throughout. Her draft is 4'8" beam is 11' and has 6'5" headroom. The center cockpit (mine has a biminy) makes her feel like a much bigger boat. It originally had fore and aft heads. The head in the aft stateroom, for my uses, was unnecessary and who wants to sleep next to a head. It has lots of teak and mahoganny especially in the cockpit. Mine has been refit with a Volvo engine. It is a sweet ship and the best boat for the money on the market.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

Did you notice the original post was in 2002?


----------



## kennyccsailor (Jul 21, 2010)

guess I missed that


----------



## crossbowme (Apr 13, 2004)

*Chris Craft*

Hi Kenny - tried to send this by private email but it wouldn't let me.

Basically I'm wondering weather the CC Carribean 35 would be a good boat for Maine, NF and Labrador waters. I sailed a CC Sail Yacht a number of years ago and was impressed with the boat and it's sailing qualities. I would like to go up to the ice line and maybe over to Greenland (not neccessarily all at once). The center cocpit is great for this type of work but how is the boat? I plan on buying in the next 12 months.


----------



## kennyccsailor (Jul 21, 2010)

I sail the Southern waters of California and Mexico. I haven't sailed her north of Catalina. I understand that the previous owner had her as far north as the Canadian border on the Pacific. I don't know where you would find as strong of a boat. I would trust mine anywhere.


----------



## crossbowme (Apr 13, 2004)

*Carribean 35*

Thanks for your reply.

I guess my concern would be how she handles in "bad" weather (I find that it depends where you're sailing what that means; bad for the Carribean is pretty much just an average poor day around here.) Have you had her in high winds or seas? How does working her deck at sea seem? I understand the Sail Yacht and the Carribean have 2 diferent decks.


----------



## Jake2670 (Jul 3, 2016)

looks like the ccsail.org is down, anyone have any info on group?

thanks,

looking at a Sail Yacht as 1st live aboard


----------



## DeGraw75 (Aug 22, 2016)

I was bummed to see that ccsail.org is down too. I own a "64" and would like to chat with a like minded group as well.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

primerate84 said:


> Did you notice the original post was in 2002?


Thank you. Saved from another ghost thread by an observant poster.


----------



## dennysalcantara (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi there I have a 66 SY 35 its in very very good shape and overall condition. We need to sell due to relocation and just reaching out to see what the options for sell would be.
Thank you


----------

